# Motherboard in the 3k to 3.5 range



## NaifAmoodi (Jun 19, 2008)

Hi Guys. I am new here. And I am looking to purchase a motherboard for an Intel Core2Duo and my budget is b/w 3 to 3.5k. I was thinking of purchasing a 
Gigabyte GA-73VM-S2

I know the budget is pretty tight and I dont want to ask a lot but I was hoping to purchase a motherboard which supports dual channel memory configuration and supporst upto 4 GB ram.

Best Regards,
-- Naif


----------



## vivepulicaci23 (Jun 21, 2008)

I would always advise you to go for a Intel original motherboard, even though the gigabyte motherboard s pretty good. The true potential of a intel processor is unveiled only in intel m.b.. 
in your budget go for the DG31PR.
it supports max 4 GB ddr2 ram, and has 1333FSB.

*www.intel.com/products/motherboard/DG31PR/index.htm


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 22, 2008)

vivepulicaci23 said:


> I would always advise you to go for a Intel original motherboard, even though the gigabyte motherboard s pretty good. The true potential of a intel processor is unveiled only in intel m.b..
> in your budget go for the DG31PR.
> it supports max 4 GB ddr2 ram, and has 1333FSB.
> 
> *www.intel.com/products/motherboard/DG31PR/index.htm


*utter rubbish
INTEL MOTHERBOARDS SUCK
*unless you want to beleive you are still in 1998, better get gigabyte, msi, asus, etc.


----------



## nvidia (Jun 22, 2008)

^^+1
Dont buy Intel motherboards...


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 22, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> *utter rubbish
> INTEL MOTHERBOARDS SUCK
> *unless you want to beleive you are still in 1998, better get gigabyte, msi, asus, etc.



Intel motherboard rock if u need a non-hassle based stock & solid motherboard for offices etc.


----------



## Pathik (Jun 22, 2008)

I would say, go for the Intel DG31 PR if you are not gonna overclock. If you can do without dual channel then the XFX or Biostar 630i


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 24, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> Intel motherboard rock if u need a non-hassle based stock & solid motherboard for offices etc.


Maybe true, but *ONLY* for extremely low, ~2.5k range.


Pathik said:


> I would say, go for the Intel DG31 PR if you are not gonna overclock. If you can do without dual channel then the XFX or Biostar 630i


I heard Biostar 630i and 610i are the best in terms of VFM and perfromance compared to other 610i and 630i mobos. Is it true ?

BTW, is DG31PR onboard GMA X3100 or just GMA 3100 ?


----------



## johnjjx (Jun 24, 2008)

if intel boards wer tht great......wt wud b other manufacturer boards called as UBER??


----------



## iceVamp (Jun 28, 2008)

could any one specify me a cheap(really cheap!!) motherboard that can support a p4 2.6 GHZ processor and at least 4 gb ddr2 ram(it should also support a 9600GT)


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jun 28, 2008)

intel boards only for office use they have  lack of features and not value for money in comparison to   other company buy asus or gigabite


----------



## utsav (Jun 28, 2008)

iceVamp said:


> could any one specify me a cheap(really cheap!!) motherboard that can support a p4 2.6 GHZ processor and at least 4 gb ddr2 ram(it should also support a 9600GT)



even i am stuck .i want to upgrade my mobo too but i hav P4 3GHz HT which even the 945 chipset board of asus P5G-MX does not supports .very rare 945 chipset boards support . The asus 945 board didnt even supports pentium d proccessor. I tested both the processors myself. So i am damn sure. The cheapest mobo that supports 4gb ram is intel g31 chipset board asus p5kpl-vm for around 4k but i think that this board also does not supports p4  .any1 give some suggestions what to do.



MetalheadGautham said:


> BTW, is DG31PR onboard GMA X3100 or just GMA 3100 ?



its GMA 3100 shader model 2 supporting .


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jun 29, 2008)

i suggested u cheap and good performer as well as overclocker board  GIGABYTE GA-P35-DS3L


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jun 29, 2008)

EVGA 630i mobo too is for some 3.2k, and is better than biostar.


----------



## Neeraj Sahai (Jul 27, 2008)

NaifAmoodi said:


> Hi Guys. I am new here. And I am looking to purchase a motherboard for an Intel Core2Duo and my budget is b/w 3 to 3.5k. I was thinking of purchasing a
> Gigabyte GA-73VM-S2
> 
> I know the budget is pretty tight and I dont want to ask a lot but I was hoping to purchase a motherboard which supports dual channel memory configuration and supporst upto 4 GB ram.
> ...


 
You might find this link useful *bwindia.com/All Products_files/Page2489.htm


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 30, 2008)

NIGHTMARE said:


> i suggested u cheap and good performer as well as overclocker board  GIGABYTE GA-P35-DS3L


cost ???


----------



## avidgamer (Sep 26, 2008)

i hav a p4 2.66 GHz. need a really cheap mobo with DDR2 slots (max memory 2 gb). budget <= 3000  suggest a good 1 plz..


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 26, 2008)

utsav said:


> even i am stuck .i want to upgrade my mobo too but i hav P4 3GHz HT which even the 945 chipset board of asus P5G-MX does not supports .very rare 945 chipset boards support . The asus 945 board didnt even supports pentium d proccessor. I tested both the processors myself. So i am damn sure. The cheapest mobo that supports 4gb ram is intel g31 chipset board asus p5kpl-vm for around 4k but i think that this board also does not supports p4  .any1 give some suggestions what to do.
> 
> its GMA 3100 shader model 2 supporting .



ASUS P5N MX supports P4 HT proccy... I still have that Combo with me in my Rig2... 

@thread_starter:
Go for XFX 630i - 3.3k
ASUS P5K PL C - 3.6k
Both were good choice.. but didnt offer dual channel support.. And that doesnt make any difference..


----------



## celestinedara (Sep 26, 2008)

*Get fine motherboard with 5% cash back.*

hello everybody, 
I would always advise you to go for a Intel original motherboard is pretty good. For these products you can go at Mwave.com. In this store you will get all ranges motherboards for your budget. And if you go this store you will get 5% cash back on your bill price.


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 26, 2008)

*Re: Get fine motherboard with 5% cash back.*



celestinedara said:


> hello everybody,
> I would always advise you to go for a Intel original motherboard is pretty good. For these products you can go at Mwave.com. In this store you will get all ranges motherboards for your budget. And if you go this store you will get 5% cash back on your bill price.



Spam!!!!!!
Or what else????


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 26, 2008)

XFX 630i


----------

